
Ajit Pai: The greatest threat to the internet is Silicon Valley, not ISPs - abhi3
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/12/18662862/ajit-pai-fcc-facebook-google-amazon-apple-regulation-net-neutrality
======
wahern
In Pai's world ISPs would break Google's and Facebook's advertising monopolies
by tracking your browsing habits, selling bundled services, and otherwise
taxing and gatekeeping access to the network and potential competitors. And
the Federal government would gladly subsidize them in right-of-way monopolies
and rural access grants to do so.

------
bediger4000
Sure, sure! And ditching net neutrality regulation is a great way to bring
broadband access to rural, urban and lower income areas! That worked out!

It's like Mark Twain said, everybody has some purpose in life, even if it's
only to be the "before" exhibit.

